# California



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

I have posted some pics of California's landscape in this forum in the past and i will explore that further with this thread. The *format *for posting pics will be the same throughout the thread and the *maximum *for each post is three pics. This thread will be a mixture of natural scenery and the built environment. 

*Some interesting facts about California
*
It is the most populous US state and has a population of 38 million.
It is the third largest state by area (after Alaska and Texas).


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mt. Ritter, Mt. Banner and Ediza Lake (Ansel Adams Wilderness)
*

Ansel Adams Wilderness by David Shield Photography, on Flickr


Minarets Sunrise by David Shield Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Parker Lake, Ansel Adams Wilderness*​
Parker Lake Dawn, Ansel Adams Wilderness, California by rollie rodriguez, on Flickr


Parker Lake Reflection, Ansel Adams Wilderness, California by rollie rodriguez, on Flickr


Parker Lake Reflection, Ansel Adams Wilderness, California by rollie rodriguez, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lake Tahoe*


South Lake Tahoe by Chris Saulit, on Flickr

_*Emerald bay area of Lake Tahoe
*_

Eagle Falls by Coastal Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Yosemite National Park
*​
Yosemite Moonglow by Darvin Atkeson, on Flickr


Yosemite Falls & Swinging Bridge - Yosemite National Park California by Darvin Atkeson, on Flickr


Mistical Magical Yosemite - Yosemite National Park California by Darvin Atkeson, on Flickr
​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Alamo Square, San Francisco*

The Victorian rowhouses at Alamo Square are among the most photographed buildings in San Francisco. The buildings give a good idea of what
San Francisco looked like at the end of the 19th century.​

City Lights, Alamo Square, San Francisco, California by PatrickSmithPhotography, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*San Diego Marina*​
Embarcadero Marina, San Diego by mojo2u, on Flickr


San Diego Marina by Lee Sie, on Flickr​


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

I really love to visit California,has got some beautiful places!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Lovely thread. California is one of my favorite states in USA 

Great job Vakai!


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks Faan. 

*The Golden Gate bridge* is one of the most internationally recognized symbols of San Francisco. The structure links the city of San Francisco on
the northern tip of the San Francisco Peninsula, to Marin County. 


Though to be fair, this view of the Golden Gate Bridge was fairly mindblowing too by Bobbie, on Flickr


Golden Gate Bridge, Foggy Night by Matt Granz Photography, on Flickr


Golden Gate Bridge by --Mark--, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*San Diego* is adjacent to the boarder with Mexico. It is the birthplace of California and is known for its mild year-round climate, beaches and other
natural landscapes.


San Diego Skyline by Alexis Birkill Photography, on Flickr


Snow Capped by Joyce-Tex-Buckner, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*McWay Falls, Big Sur (Central coast of California)*




Friends, Fun, and Finally...a Waterfall by *~Dawn~*, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Laguna mountains, San Diego county*




Transition by Alexander S. Kunz, on Flickr


Backlit Jeffrey Pines by Alexander S. Kunz, on Flickr


Looking North towards Garnet Peak by Alexander S. Kunz, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Big Sur coast*

The Bixby Bridge In Big Sur by Insu Nuzzi, on Flickr

Lilies of the Beach - Big Sur California by Darvin Atkeson, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*San Francisco* is the cultural center and a leading financial hub of the San Francisco Bay Area and Northern California.


Copper Blue by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr


Scene From San Francisco by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr​


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

Beautiful thread Vakai! :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great stuff! The best of California.


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks brick and openlyJane.  

*Los Angeles* (L.A) meaning The Angels, is the most populous city in the U.S. state of California and the second-most populous in the US after 
New York City with a population of 3,792,621 (2010 census). It is located in southern California.​

Skyline of Los Angeles by tsangj, on Flickr


Downtown Los Angeles by Herr Hans Gruber, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

......


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

Next page.....


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mount Whitney*

Mount Whitney is on is on the boundary between California's Inyo and Tulare counties. It is the highest summit in the contiguous US with
an elevation of 14,505 feet (4,421 m). 


Whitney cool by DM Weber, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Glen Alpine Falls, South Lake Tahoe*


Glen Alpine Falls - South Lake Tahoe by Nikean, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Yosemite National Park - Half Dome and Nevada Falls*


Winter sunset on Half Dome, Yosemite CA by arbabi, on Flickr

Nevada Fall


Nevada Fall, Yosemite National Park, CA by arbabi, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lakes Siskiyou and Shasta, Shasta county*



Mount Shasta Trip - 7 by www.bazpics.com, on Flickr


The Three Shastas on a Hazy Day by ronWLS, on Flickr


Mount Shasta Trip - 27 by www.bazpics.com, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Pier 7, San Francisco*


Pier 7 by Joost Daniels, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Tioga Pass is a mountain pass located in Mono county*


Winter in Spring by Talo66, on Flickr


Memorial Winter Wonderland by Talo66, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*San Diego*


San Diego by Kevin D. Haley, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mammoth mountain is a lava dome complex west of the town of Mammoth Lakes in the Inyo National Forest of Madera County and Mono County.*


Mammoth Winter Splendor by Talo66, on Flickr
​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lake Tahoe and its (Fannette) island*


Sunset at Tahoe. by Kodjii, on Flickr


Lake Tahoe Tour. by Kodjii, on Flickr


Fannette Island Visitors. by Kodjii, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*San Francisco City Hall and San Francisco bay bridge*


City Hall San Francisco by davidyuweb, on Flickr


Red & Gold City Hall San Francisco by davidyuweb, on Flickr


Ramblin Fever by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Yosemite falls and the Merced river in Yosemite National Park*


Yosemite Falls - Yosemite National Park by Darvin Atkeson, on Flickr


The Merced River - Yosemtie National Park by Darvin Atkeson, on Flickr


Winter Wonderland ! (Explored) by Sapna Reddy Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*The iconic Stanford Memorial church in Santa Clara county*

Stanford Memorial church is one of the buildings at Stanford university. Stanford is one of the most prestigious universities
in the US. This is where the memorial service for Steve Jobs, the founder of Apple was held.


memory lane by darkmatter, on Flickr


The Stanford Memorial Church - First Impressions of the Nikon D800 by kern.justin, on Flickr


The church by rao.anirudh, on Flickr​


----------



## demiwatkins (May 12, 2014)

Really, California is home to some of the nations most spectacular natural attractions, ranging from the grandeur of the rugged northern coastlines, the majestic redwood and sequoia forests,


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Vakai said:


> Stanford Memorial church is one of the buildings at Stanford university. Stanford is one of the eight Ivy League/most prestigious universities
> in the US. This is where the memorial service for Steve Jobs, the founder of Apple was held.
> 
> 
> ...


:drool: Wow how intricate are the ornaments, the design. Spectacular!!! :cheers:


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*San Francisco*


Blue and Gold by davidyuweb, on Flickr


SEP7HyattSM by KevinLeeBaker, on Flickr
​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mt. Tallac, South Lake Tahoe*

Thank you all for viewing and for your pertinent comments about the natural landscape and buildings.  




Mt. Tallac | Beautiful South Lake Tahoe *EXPLORED* by Christian Arballo Images, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Pidgeon point lighthouse, Pacific coast*


Pigeon Point Lighthouse Revisited Again #2 by Tom Moyer Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Angel island, Marin county*


Angel Island | Marin County by Christian Arballo Images, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*San Francisco*

金山 by davidyuweb, on Flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

How many towns and amazing scenery! Wonderful! :cheers:


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Griffith Observatory, Los Angeles*

The observatory commands a view of the Los Angeles Basin, including Downtown Los Angeles to the southeast, Hollywood to the south, and the Pacific
Ocean to the southwest. The observatory is a popular tourist attraction with an extensive array of space and science-related displays. More here. 


Greater Los Angeles by Shawn S. Park, on Flickr


Los Angeles From Griffith Observatory by Herr Hans Gruber, on Flickr


Griffith Observatory Los Angeles by Lam's Photo, on Flickr

​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*San Francisco*


An Arrow to The... by marq4porsche, on Flickr


You Live Where by Thomas Hawk on Flickr ​https://www.flickr.com/people//​https://www.flickr.com/people//


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*The Great White Fang is a mountain range east of the Sierra Crest in Mono County*


The Great White Fang by David Shield Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Los Angeles*








[/url]
One of my new favorite spots in LA! by Camille Aligue, on Flickr


Skyline by TASTE.THIS.PICTURE., on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*The Trinity Alps in Siskiyou County and Trinity County, northern California*


Trail view from switchbacks to Caribou Lake, Trinity Alps, California by Damon Tighe, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Brokeoff mountain, Shasta county*


Brokeoff Mtn, north side by rhyang, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*San Francisco*


Untitled by Mason Cummings, on Flickr


Untitled by Mason Cummings, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*San Francisco City Hall*


City hall by Kyo PR, on Flickr


Your Finest Hour by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr


Your New Green Government by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Convict Lake in Mono County*

I especially like the pic with the person fishing by the waterfall. ​

Convict Lake #2 by C. Roy Yokingco, on Flickr


Fishing Solitude by Dave Toussaint (www.photographersnature.com), on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Yerba Buena Gardens, downtown San Francisco*


Yerba Buena Gardens's waterfall by Kyo PR, on Flickr


Yerba Buena Gardens by Ѕhims, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Bixby bridge, Big Sur*


Bixby Bridge, Big Sur, Ca. by Shane Venem, on Flickr


The Bixby Bridge by Moonlight by Matt Granz Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Upper Velma Lake, Desolation Valley Wilderness, El Dorado County*


Morning Cool by walking along, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Anacapa island is part of the Channel islands of California*


Anacapa Island by Felix's Endless Journey, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*San Francisco*


Reflecting on San Francisco by Matt Granz Photography, on Flickr​

Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil by Matt Granz Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*North Lake in the Eastern Sierras*


Moody Blues by Guy Schmickle, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vakai said:


>


Amazing atmosphere!


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

Next page...


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

.....


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

....


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

..


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*San Francisco*


San Francisco Cityscape Holiday Lights by davidyuweb, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*The Sutter Buttes are a small circular complex of eroded volcanic lava domes which rise as buttes above the flat plains of the Central Valley of California. This is the South Butte.*


South Butte from the Air by Anthony Dunn Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Ruby Lake, Inyo county*


Chaos at Ruby Lake by David Shield Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Bully Choop*


Bully Choop at Sunset by Anthony Dunn Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*El Matador State beach, Malibu*


El Matador State Beach Sunset by Samantha Decker, on Flickr


Rocks and Caves at El Matador Beach by lhg_11, 1 million+ views! Wow, I'm so grateful!, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*June Lake, Mono County*


Jet trails over June Lake by Fred Moore 1947, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Within the Adam Ansel Wilderness, Eastern Sierra, Inyo County*

Oh Ansel Adams by satosphere, on Flickr​


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Beautiful California, thank's Vakai:cheers:


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Sequoia National Park*









Source​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*The Walt Disney Concert Hall in Los Angeles*

@Parra, thanks. 

The Walt Disney Concert Hall in Los Angeles is the fourth hall of the Los Angeles Music Center. It opened in 2003. It serves among other purposes,
as the home of the Los Angeles Philharmonic orchestra and the Los Angeles Master Chorale. More here. 


DSC_0766.jpg by apogor71, on Flickr


Walt Disney Concert Hall by Javier de la Torre García, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Santa Barbara (estimated population 88,410 in 2010) lies between the Santa Ynez Mountains and the Pacific Ocean.*


Santa Barbara by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr


5790 IV De Facto Park by SBA John Wiley, on Flickr


IMG_6934 by ►mikehedge.com ♫, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Goldeneye Vineyards in Anderson Valley, Mendocino County*


Goldeneye Vineyards, Anderson Valley by Anthony Dunn Photography, on Flickr


Goldeneye Vineyards, Anderson Valley by Anthony Dunn Photography, on Flickr


Vineyards, Anderson Valley by Anthony Dunn Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Point Vicente Lighthouse in Rancho Palos Verdes which is a city in Los Angeles County.*


8065 Point Vicente Light by SBA John Wiley, on Flickr


Point Vicente Lighthouse - Rancho Palos Verdes, CA by Logans Heros, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Morro rock is a 581-foot (177 m) volcanic plug located just offshore from Morro Bay, at the entrance to Morro Bay Harbor in in San Luis Obispo County.*


Tall Ship 1 by Fred Moore 1947, on Flickr


Morro Bay by kf6ybl (www.upatdawnphotography.com), on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*View from Conzelman road in the Marin Headlands (Marin County).*


Fort Barry from Conzelman Road by Jim Boud, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*San Francisco*


San Francisco by joeeisner, on Flickr


By Air and By Sea by Chris Saulit, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Ferry building, San Francisco*


Ferry Building - San Francisco by davidyuweb, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

Next page...


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

Next....


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

.....


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Upper Casaval ridge and thumb rock of Mount Shasta, Shasta county*



Upper Casaval Ridge and Thumb Rock by rhyang, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Point Bonita, Marin Headlands*


Marin Headlands/Point Bonita by scott in sf, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Unicorn peak above the Tuolumne meadows in Yosemite National Park*


Unicorn Peak above Tuolumne Meadows by scott in sf, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*San Francisco*


Up on the ridge by scott in sf, on Flickr


Go 49ers!!! by davidyuweb, on Flickr
​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Autumn in Eastern Sierra mountains*


Forest Fire by ZacharyG, on Flickr
​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Los Angeles*


Holiday Lights at CNB Plaza by Non Paratus, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*St. Ignatius Church on the campus of the University of San Francisco*


Saint Ignatius Church, San Francisco by Wernher Krutein, on Flickr


St. Ignatius Church by kellyawall, on Flickr​


----------



## *GoldFish* (Jul 19, 2010)

Half Moon Bay
Ritz Carlton, Half Moon Bay by *GoldFish*, on Flickr


----------



## *GoldFish* (Jul 19, 2010)

Monterey
Lone Cypress tree by *GoldFish*, on Flickr


----------



## *GoldFish* (Jul 19, 2010)

Seals
San simeon by *GoldFish*, on Flickr


----------



## *GoldFish* (Jul 19, 2010)

Morro bay rock by *GoldFish*, on Flickr


----------



## *GoldFish* (Jul 19, 2010)

Calistoga, Napa
Castello di Amorosa by *GoldFish*, on Flickr


----------



## *GoldFish* (Jul 19, 2010)

San Francisco
Twin Peaks by *GoldFish*, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Granite park, Eastern Sierra*


Granite Park, Eastern Sierra by scott in sf, on Flickr​


----------



## nick.english.dept (Jul 13, 2012)

Beautiful ! 



Vakai said:


> Up on the ridge by scott in sf, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Go 49ers!!! by davidyuweb, on Flickr
> ​


----------



## nick.english.dept (Jul 13, 2012)

Stunning Photo! 

Awesome City! 


Vakai said:


> San Francisco Cityscape Holiday Lights by davidyuweb, on Flickr​


----------



## nick.english.dept (Jul 13, 2012)

Spectacular City & View ! 



Vakai said:


> The observatory commands a view of the Los Angeles Basin, including Downtown Los Angeles to the southeast, Hollywood to the south, and the Pacific
> Ocean to the southwest. The observatory is a popular tourist attraction with an extensive array of space and science-related displays. More here.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nick.english.dept (Jul 13, 2012)

Absolutely Beautiful ! 


QUOTE=Vakai;114844209]
Venice Canals by www.mattdevino.com, on Flickr


Venice Canals by 57 Corvette ~ Bob, on Flickr​[/QUOTE]


----------



## nick.english.dept (Jul 13, 2012)

Stunning, Amazing, Beautiful, Awesome....Simply put...the state which encompasses beauty as no other. Every corner of California is breathtaking! ​There is no wondering as to why the film industry chose this place or the 40 million + souls who call or chose to call this place home.  



Vakai said:


> Above Hamilton Cove by Redroom Studios, on Flickr​





Vakai said:


> take me anywhere, i don't care, i don't care by shadowlily, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 0033 Saucer House by SBA John Wiley, on Flickr​





Vakai said:


> FirstLight ~Explore~ by stevehorn, on Flickr​





Vakai said:


> Catalina Island by - Eddie -, on Flickr​


----------



## nick.english.dept (Jul 13, 2012)

Love this city! Hey, I can see my grandparents' home  ! 



*GoldFish* said:


> San Francisco
> Twin Peaks by *GoldFish*, on Flickr


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

SF Bay Area it's something else .. architecture and nature beauty side by side..And girls are pretty too


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

Thank you all for your interest and comments in the thread. Back to photos. 

*The Dorothy Chandler Pavilion* is one of the halls in the Los Angeles Music Center which is one of the three largest performing arts centers
in the US. More here. 


Dorothy Chandler Pavilion by croman653, on Flickr


The Open Door by croman653, on Flickr


Dorothy Chandler Pavilion by croman653, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*San Diego*


November2013_ (29) by DrMaanM (mm), on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Emerson College, Los Angeles*


Emerson College by croman653, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*San Diego Harbor*


San Diego Harbor by Don3rdSE, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Pyramid peak, Desolation Wilderness, El Dorado County*


pyramid peak by chadbrownimages, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Latter Day Saints Church in La Jolla, San Diego*


LDS Church - La Jolla by todaniell, on Flickr​


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

^^

BEAUTIFUL CHURCH!!!


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*A volcanic ridge in Inyo National Park, Mono County*


Self Portrait on Volcanic Ridge by Sierralara, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Foster City is located in San Mateo County. As of the 2010 census the city had a total population of 30,567.*


Foster City Autumn by KP Tripathi (kps-photo.com), on Flickr


Foster City by Peter Kaminski, on Flickr


Foster City, CA Skyline by Gnerk, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*San Francisco*


Hyde St Cable Car by scott in sf, on Flickr


Washington and Jones by scott in sf, on Flickr


San Francisco Nob Hill by canbalci, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Los Angeles*


November Sunrise, Los Angeles, CA by WJMcIntosh, on Flickr


Hollywood Bowl Overlook by clarsonx, on Flickr









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Emerald Bay State Park*


Light in Nature creates the movement of colors… by ferpectshotz, on Flickr


Wonderland by Rob Macklin, on Flickr


We sit in the mud... and reach for the stars... by ferpectshotz, on Flickr


Light in the storm, Emerald Bay by Rob Macklin, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Yosemite National Park*


Overnight Storm, Yosemite by glness, on Flickr


Yosemite Moonglow por Darvin Atkeson, no Flickr


Good Memories by Rob Macklin, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*San Francisco*


101 California Street by fdo h, on Flickr


Bechtel Building | 101 California Street by fdo h, on Flickr


San Francisco Skyline by Matt Kawashima, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Grace Cathedral, San Francisco*


Huntington Park and Grace Cathedral in San Francisco by canbalci, on Flickr


Grace Cathedral San Francisco by davidyuweb, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Los Angeles*


Above the clouds by gerdolp, on Flickr


DTLA by JR Vismanos, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Pasedena is a city in Los Angeles County with a population of 137,122 in 2010. This is the City Hall.*


Pasadena City Hall by Clint Stone, on Flickr


Pasadena City Hall 002 by Michael Lawenko dela Paz, on Flickr


Pasadena City Hall by Michael Lawenko dela Paz, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

Next page...


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

Next....


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Los Angeles*


Residence Inn and Courtyard Los Angeles L.A. Live Pool by standingdog, on Flickr


Parking Under Giants by Joshua Gunther, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*The Getty Center in Los Angeles is a campus of the Getty Museum and other programs of the Getty Trust.*

More info here.


The Getty Center by TheRealWrecks, on Flickr


Getty Center Fountain by TheRealWrecks, on Flickr


Stargazers by TheRealWrecks, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Rock Creek, John Muir Wilderness*


Rock Creek Rocks by ZacharyG, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Cathedral of Christ the Light in Oakland*


Cathedral of Christ the Light by MSPdude, on Flickr


Cathedral of Christ the Light. by Alexandra Rudge.1,6 millon + visits Thanks!!, on Flickr


Lake Merritt at Dusk by digitaldi, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Muir Beach Overlook, Marin County*


C a r n e l i a n by Lee Sie, on Flickr


Muir Beach Overlook by tony.eckersley, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*San Francisco*


Savouring Spring in San Francisco by Justin Kenneth Rowley, on Flickr


Savouring Spring in San Francisco by Justin Kenneth Rowley, on Flickr


Savouring Spring in San Francisco by Justin Kenneth Rowley, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Blue Lake, Eastern Sierra*


Blue Lake Morning by David Shield Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Yosemite national park*


Yosemite Falls - Yosemite National Park by Darvin Atkeson, on Flickr


deep forest by carlos jm, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Hearst Castle is a National and California Historical Landmark mansion*

More info here. 


7296 Hearst Castle by SBA John Wiley, on Flickr


Hearst Castle, by IMAGYKA PHOTO, on Flickr​


----------



## guanambiense roxo (Feb 14, 2013)

Nice Photos!


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Long beach is a city in Los Angeles County. As of 2010, its population was 462,257.*


Small City, Big Lights by Ralph Combs, on Flickr


Long Beach - Rainbow Harbor and Marina by RuggyBearLA, on Flickr


Vincent Thomas Bridge at Night (Long Beach, CA) by Robin Black Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lake Sabrina was created by damming the middle fork of Bishop Creek in the Inyo National Forest.*


Lake Sabrina by theredheadamy, on Flickr


Lake Sabrina before Sunrise by Dave Toussaint (www.photographersnature.com), on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mesquite Flat Sand Dunes in Death Valley*

The Mesquite Flat Sand Dunes are at the northern end of the valley floor and are nearly surrounded by mountains on all sides. These dunes 
have been used to film sand dune scenes for several movies including films in the Star Wars series.​

Mesquite Dunes -- Death Valley, CA by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr


To See the Whole World by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr


Mesquite Dunes - Death Valley NP by Guy Schmickle, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Freel Peak is located in the Carson Range. The peak is on the boundary between El Dorado County and Alpine County.*


Tomorrow's Challenge by Tinfoil Hat, on Flickr


Freel Peak Last Light by Christian Arballo, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*The White Mountains in Inyo National Forest are one of the largest and highest desert mountain ranges in North America.*


SH269 - Hiker in White Mountains, Inyo National Forest, White Mountains, California, USA by Brad Mitchell Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Echo Lake in El Dorado County, eastern California.*


Echo Lake Paradise by Christian Arballo, on Flickr


Pacific Crest Trail, Lower Echo Lake by Ray Bouknight, on Flickr


Above Echo Lake by walking along, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Steelhead Lake, Inyo National Forest*



North Peak Reflecting by Christian Arballo, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Oldest known trees in the world - *Bristlecone Pine Forest in the White Mountains*


The Methuselah Grove in the Ancient Bristlecone Pine Forest is the location of the "Methuselah", a Great Basin Bristlecone Pine more than 4,750 years old. For many years, it was the world's oldest known living non-clonal organism, until superseded by the discovery in 2013 of another bristlecone pine in the same area with an age of 5064 years (germination in 3051 BC). "Methuselah" is not marked in the forest, to ensure added protection from vandals.



3051 BC - these trees have been born in prehistory



Bristlecone Pine Tree, California par K.O.the Foto ( #2), sur Flickr




Bristlecone Pine Tree, California par K.O.the Foto ( #2), sur Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

Next page...


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

Next....


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*San Francisco*


A Long Way From Heaven by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr


And When You Said I Couldn't See You Told Everything But the Truth by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr


Quest for Meaning by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Silver Lake, Mono County*



Can It Get Any Better? by Dave Toussaint (www.photographersnature.com), on Flickr




Silver Lake Morning by James Neeley, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Santa Catalina island is one of the Channel islands of California.*


Catalina Island by @apollo3, on Flickr


Avalon Bay by Trexican, on Flickr


0830 Catalina-Two Harbors by SBA John Wiley, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*More of Santa Catalina island*


Santa Catalina Island, Ca. by RickWarrenPhotos, on Flickr


Catalina-27 by Gypsy Mom, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Some Northern California landscapes*


Tempestuous - - - Lassen Volcanic National Park by ernogy, on Flickr


Searching for Peace - California, USA by Thomas J Dawson, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Petaluma is a city in Sonoma County. In the 2010 census the population was 57,941.*


Petaluma Sunrise at Helen Putnam Park by Max F. Williams, on Flickr


Foggy Wilson Hill Sunrise by Chris Gaffney, on Flickr


Putnam Park view by blackcloudbrew, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Castle Lake is a glacial lake (cirque lake or tarn) located in northern California. In this shot, Mount Shasta is in the background.*


Castle Lake by Mason Cummings, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Bear Creek Spire, John Muir Wilderness, Inyo County*


Bear Creek Spire, John Muir Wilderness, Inyo Co., CA by SteveD., on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Yosemite national park*


Eichorn Pinnacle w/ climbers, Yosemite by SteveD., on Flickr


Young Lakes, Yosemite by SteveD., on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Winnemucca Lake, Mokelumne Wilderness*


Sierra Iceberg, Winnemucca Lake, Mokelumne Wilderness by SteveD., on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*More of Yosemite National Park*


The Death Hike, Cathedral Peak, Yosemite -- Granite Reflections by david.richter, on Flickr


Dawn, Seavey Pass, Yosemite National Park by SteveD., on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Yosemite national park*


Moonlit Fairytale (Nevada Fall, Yosemite) by landESCAPEphotography | jeff lewis, on Flickr


Midnight Sun (Upper Yosemite Falls by Moonlight) by landESCAPEphotography | jeff lewis, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Sabrina Basin in the John Muir Wilderness*


Sabrina Color by M-Kuhns, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mt. Dana and Mt. Gibbs are part of the Sierra Nevada range*


Crystal Blue Persuasion - Reflections of Mt. Dana & Mt. Gibbs by Darvin Atkeson, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*San Diego*


San Diego by JA|Foto, on Flickr


74 degree Fahrenheit in January by Christian Ronnel, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lake Helen, Lassen Volcanic Park*


Frozen Lake Helen by snapsterPanda, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lower Lamarck Lake, Inyo County*


Lower Lamark Lake by Cat Connor, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*More Eastern Sierra landscapes. The Eastern Sierra is the remote east side of the Sierra Nevada region.*


The Crimson Patch by DM Weber, on Flickr


The Sierra Mood by DM Weber, on Flickr​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

Vakai said:


> Castle Lake by Mason Cummings, on Flickr​


mg:


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

Next page...


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Peaks of the Mammoth Crest and Emerald Lake*


Peaks of the Mammoth Crest by Talo66, on Flickr



Emerald Reflection by wizzy_sy, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Crystal Crag, Mono County*


Crystal Crag at Sunset by Bob Kent, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*This is in Inverness which is an unincorporated community and census-designated place located in western Marin County.*


Dacha Dreaming by Miwok., on Flickr


Lump Sum of Our Lives by Miwok., on Flickr


Walkway to Heaven by Miwok., on Flickr
​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*La Jolla Cove and Caves in San Diego. This is one of the most photographed beaches in southern California.*


La Jolla Cove by Matt Hovland - Land of Hov, on Flickr


2090 La Jolla Cove Caves by SBA John Wiley, on Flickr​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Los Angeles*


Los Angeles, CA by WJMcIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*This is in Little Lakes Valley. The area is popular for fishing, backpacking and hiking.*


Alpine Awakening by James Neeley, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Wild Iris under Mt. Tom. Eastern Sierra near Bishop*


Wild Irises, Bishop by mpurciel, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Los Angeles Public Library*


Los Angeles Public Library (2 of 1) by MGShelton, on Flickr


Los Angeles Central Library by croman653, on Flickr


Los Angeles Public Library (2 of 1) by MGShelton, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Shark Fin Cove beach, Davenport*


s h a r k b a b y | davenport, ca by sampost, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*San Diego*


San Diego Seaport Village by Justin in SD, on Flickr


Sally's Restaurant by Justin in SD, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Albion bay, Mendocino county*


Evening Glow Over Albion Bay, Mendocino Coast by Rita Crane Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*San Diego Bay*


exceptionaleye sd sdb-41740 by exceptionaleye, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Cathedral Peak, Yosemite National Park*


11022013 by hansol0, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Picture Peak is located in the Evolution Region of Sierra Nevada close to Kings Canyon National Park.*


hungry packer creek - eastern sierra by chadbrownimages, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Bullfrog Lake in Sequoia National Forest*


Visitor at small lake below Bullfrog Lake by speedcenter2001, on Flickr


Having a snack at the lake by speedcenter2001, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Echo Park, Los Angeles*


echo park day by himefrias, on Flickr​


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1 (Aug 15, 2004)

^^^^ Please Never Stop Posting Photos, I want you to have 100,000 Likes before I die , :lol: 
The Best of the Best So Far, FaNTASTIC !! 
pLEASE kEEP pOSTING pHOTOS !! Sorrty got too excited My Caps are Stuck hno::nuts::lol::banana:

Vakai, Our SSC Most Friendly Family Fantastic Photo Friend !!
Wow, You Just Never Give Up, Just on and On , You Deserve 100, 000 Likes by 2015 !! Beautiful And Fabulous Job Our SSC Forums Friend !!:cheers:


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

^^Thank you Chuck!


----------



## SkyScraperLA (Sep 9, 2014)

*Los Angeles sunsets*

All these photos are from the TimeLAX archive.


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Excellent photos


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*California coastline*


the golden coast by cherryspicks, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Los Angeles*


Los Angeles, California by Kelifornia, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Yosemite National Park*


Tioga Pass, Yosemite National Park. by philmp68, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Christ Cathedral in Garden Grove city, northern Orange County*


Christ Cathedral, Garden Grove, CA by Toàn Trần - Portrait Photographer, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Emerald Bay, Lake Tahoe*


Light in the storm, Emerald Bay by Rob Macklin, on Flickr


Winter Fresh, Emerald Bay, Lake Tahoe by Rob Macklin, on Flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Vakai said:


> Winter Fresh, Emerald Bay, Lake Tahoe by Rob Macklin, on Flickr[/INDENT][/INDENT]


Wow !!!!! :drool::drool: :applause::applause::master::master:


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mount Shasta, Siskiyou County*


Alpenglow on Mount Shasta (Step In) by Eric Leslie, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Hedge Creek Falls, Siskiyou County*


TGIF - Hedge Creek Falls by Eric Leslie, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*This is in the High Sierra region*


Razorback by landESCAPEphotography | jeff lewis, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lake Siskiyou, northern California*


Sailing on Lake Siskiyou by Eric Leslie, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Madera Peak, Ansel Adams Wilderness*


Chittenden Morning by duck you sucker, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Panther beach, Santa Cruz county*


Night Shooter - Hole in the Wall Beach, Santa Cruz, California by PatrickSmithPhotography, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*This is in the High Sierra region*


Sierra Sunrise by Bob Bowman Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mount Whitney is situated on the boundary between Inyo and Tulare counties.*


Whitney_044 by axdayxinxthexlife, on Flickr


Mt. Whitney's Early Light by RichGreenePhotography.com, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Joshua Tree National Park. The park straddles the San Bernardino County/Riverside County border.*


Morning Breaks on Barker Dam - Joshua Tree National Park by SARhounds, on Flickr​


The Glowing Garden by Guy Schmickle, on Flickr​


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Carmel to Big Sur*

California Pacific Coast - 31 by www.bazpics.com, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Golden Gate Bridge*

20141014-_MG_5525-Edit_6-Edit_7-Edit_fused-Edit by ali_razvan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Asilomar Beach*

Asilomar Beach by dougsooley, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Dusk at Windansea Beach La Jolla*

Dusk at Windansea Beach La Jolla by KaushikChowdhury, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Sunset at Windansea Beach*

Reflection of Sunset at Windansea Beach by KaushikChowdhury, on Flickr


----------

